# Fehlermeldung "USB to IDE"



## Nichtwisser (30. März 2006)

Hallo Leute,
versuche eine externe USB-HDD (Trekstor TR21185) in meiner Hardware einzubinden.
Der Hardware-Assistent sucht die Hardware und unterbricht dann mit der Fehlermeldung "USB to IDE". 
Die HDD wird mit einem USB 2.0-Y-Kabel angeschlossen. 
Dieses weist neben einem Mini-USB-Anschluss, zwei USB A-Stecker auf. 
Die beiden A-Stecker dienen sowohl für die Datenübertragung als auch für die Basis-Stromversorgung. 
Mein BS ist WinXP-Home SP2 (Fat32)
Die USB 2.0 Ports sind ok. 
Normal soll die Hardware, bei WinXP, über Plug and Play gefunden werden !!
Hat jemand eine Idee woran es hapern könnte 
MfG
Odje


----------

